# Charlie and his HUGE cage :)



## crofty (May 2, 2008)




----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

thats more like a mansion!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

wow his cage certainly looks smart!lucky hammy did you make it?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thanks, its 60cm x 60cm x 80cm. I ordered it from ebay, it was shipped from Germany where they make them, comes flatpacked  only gots me £35 and £30 shipping there are ones ending all the time so they dont bid too high


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

I've never seen a cage like it, it's fantastic! Charlie looks one happy hamster in it


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

crofty said:


> Thanks, its 60cm x 60cm x 80cm. I ordered it from ebay, it was shipped from Germany where they make them, comes flatpacked  only gots me £35 and £30 shipping there are ones ending all the time so they dont bid too high


Can you post a link to the seller? That really is a mansion and it's definatly time we had another hamster!


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

My mice would love that!! Thats one lucky (and very cute) hamster!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thankyou, yes Charlie is a very happy Hamster, he had a hard start so he deserves it! It also looks nicer than plastic cages as its in my lounge! I found the plastic cages like rotasak come apart.

Heres the link, its very easy to clean and does not smell at all 

Terrarium Rodents Penthouse Wood Mice Hamsters Rats NEW on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 18-Feb-08 18:00:00 GMT)


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

crofty said:


> Terrarium Rodents Penthouse Wood Mice Hamsters Rats NEW on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 18-Feb-08 18:00:00 GMT)


Thanks, you do spoil your animals don't you!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Thanks, you do spoil your animals don't you!




Yes i do, they deserve it though  only the best for my babies!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

crofty said:


> Yes i do, they deserve it though  only the best for my babies!


Lol, they are all gorgeous as well!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

wow, that's one lucky hammy lol


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

You know i'm wishing i still had hamsters just to have a Charlie home


----------



## Dahlia-mouse (May 20, 2008)

wow ! huge cage you have there !! My mice would love it , specially Dahlia !


----------



## jdm_s2k (May 21, 2008)

is there is a bigger version of that cage?

looks so nice!!


----------



## Clucks (May 3, 2008)

That is fantastic!! Do you have trouble finding him?


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

thats a brilliant hamster home


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

jdm_s2k said:


> is there is a bigger version of that cage?
> 
> looks so nice!!


yes they do a slightly different one thats bigger


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Clucks said:


> That is fantastic!! Do you have trouble finding him?


No he loves his mummy, he comes to me when i call him


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2008)

Damn that's one lucky (and cute) hamster you've got there!


----------



## Polly:D (Mar 22, 2008)

WOW thats the luckiest hamster ever  wish i had hammys to buy a cage like that 

x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thanks, I rescued Charlie, he was handreared for a while because he was dumped He's so friendly but quite small for a syrian think he's a runt! bless him, he has the cutest little face and eats his treats sat in the palm of my hand or on my shoulder


----------

